# I can't turn on hikari and sway.



## WojAbuk (Apr 11, 2022)

Hi, I'm having trouble getting hikari and sway running.  I'm not using x11.  I have installed drm-kmod.  What could I have done wrong?  I've been "using" FreeBSD for several hours and have a fairly little English, so the bug can be really stupid.
When trying to start hikari:

```
jakub@FreeKuba /usr/home/jakub $ hikari
08:08:08.823 [libseat] [libseat/libseat.c:83] No backend was able to open a seat 00:00:00.823 [backend/session/session.c:84] Unable to create seat: Function not implemented
08:08:08.824 [backend/session/session.c:249] Failed to load session backend
88:88:88.824 [backend/backend.c:861 Failed to start a session 888:88:88.824 [backend/backend.c:352] Failed to start a DRM session
error: could not create backend t
```
When trying to start sway:

```
jakub@FreeKuba /usr/home/jakub $ sway
XDG_RUNTIME_DIR in not set in the environment. Aborting
```
I don't have /etc/sway/config/
So, I don't copy /etc/sway/config/ to ~/.config/sway/config.


----------



## jbo (Apr 11, 2022)

Hi!

First of all - just to be sure: You're not using an Nvidia GPU, right? The Nvidia driver API doesn't (currently) work with wayland: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/nvidia-current-status.81980/

Regarding the error when trying to launch `hikari`: If I recall correctly, you need to install sysutils/seatd. I'm not sure whether you also have to manually launch the service or not - I _think_ not.

Regarding the error when trying to launch `sway`: As the error tells you, XDG_RUNTIME_DIR isn't set in the current environment.
I have never productively used wayland, but I did play around with both hikari & sway and according to my notes something like this did the trick:

```
setenv XDG_RUNTIME_DIR /tmp
```
As such, /tmp might not be a good location - somebody with actual wayland experience might provide better details here.

The XDG_RUNTIME_DIR environment variable is specific to wayland so this should apply to both hikary & sway (but again, I know very little to nothing about wayland).


----------



## WojAbuk (Apr 12, 2022)

I have AMD Radeon RX460. I forgot that systemd sets it to `/run/user/$UID` by default, and I was surprised because the first 20 results in Google were asked for XDG_RUNTIME_DIR systemd. Once I set up the variable and installed seatd. Now the results look like this:

```
jakub@Freekuba /usr/home/jakub $ $XDG RUNTIME_DIR = /tmp/jakub/

bFreeKuba Ausr/home/jakub $ sway

08:08:08.882 [ulr] [libseat] [libseat/libseat.c:83] No backend was able to open a seat

08:08:08.882 [vir] [backend/session/session.c:84] Unable to create seat: Function not implemented

88:88.882 [vir] [backend/session/session.c:2491 Failed to load session backend 8:88.882 [vir] [backend/backend.c:861 Failed to start a session

8:88:88.882 Tvir] [backend/backend.c:3521 Failed to start a DRM session

88:88:88.882 Esvay/server.c:561 Unable to create backend

FreeKube /usr/home/jakub $ hikari

88:88:88,888 [1ibseat] [libseat/libseat.c:83] No backend was able to open a seat 38:08.888 [backend/session/session.c:841 Unable to create seat: Function not implemented

8:88,888 (backend/session/session.c:2491 Failed to load session backend

88:88:88.888 [backend/backend.c:861 Failed to start a session 88:88:88.888 [backend/backend.c:3521 Failed to start a DRM session

error: could not create backend
```


----------



## macbias (Apr 12, 2022)

Enable and start the seatd service.
`# sudo sysrc seatd_enable=YES
# sudo service seatd start`

And make sure your username is in video group
`# sudo pw groupmod video -m <your-username>`


----------



## WojAbuk (Apr 12, 2022)

Without changes.  Except I executed these commands as a normal user belonging to the wheel group, as I don't see any point in using sudo as root.

```
Jakub@Freekuba /usr/home/jakub $ sudo sysrc seatd_ecnaable=YES
Password:
seatd_ecnaable: YES -> YES
Jakub@FreeKuba /usr/home/jakub $cat /etc/rc.conf
hostname="Freekuba"
keymap="pl. kbd"
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
iifconfig_re_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv" Ilocal_unbound_enable="YES"
mmoused_enable="YES"
ntpdate_enable="YES"  powerd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
kld_list="amdgpu"
seat_enable="YES"
seatd_ecnaable="YES"
jakub@Freekuba /usr/home/jakub $ sudo service seatd start
Cannot 'start' seatd. Set seatd_enable to YES in /etc/rc.conf or use 'onestart'
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2022)

You have a bunch of typos in your rc.conf. Which is why it's not working for you.


```
keymap="pl. kbd"
```
Has a space where there shouldn't be any


```
iifconfig_re_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv" Ilocal_unbound_enable="YES"
```
Double i and two variables on one line.


```
ntpdate_enable="YES"  powerd_enable="YES"
```
Again, two variables on one line.


```
seat_enable="YES"
seatd_ecnaable="YES"
```
It's `seatd_enable`.


----------



## WojAbuk (Apr 12, 2022)

Sorry. I don't have a desktop environment on FreeBSD, so I'm typing from the phone. From what the visit, these errors were made by assigning the text from the monitor to the phone. Photo my monitor: https://photos.app.goo.gl/45zV9ZcRPMSZFhtVA


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2022)

You have the same `seatd_ecnaable` typo on your photo.


----------



## WojAbuk (Apr 12, 2022)

There was actually a typo. Now it looks like this: https://photos.app.goo.gl/iLCbieyhQus9VtRPA


----------

